# wondering about insurance



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, I am wondering about insurance. What would I need if I where doing a few residental driveways. I would want to have the truck to drive in the summer to. I am just looking for rough price. Also what would you do if you where working for a compony with your own personal truck and plow? The truck would say be a 2000 Chevy Silverodo 1500. It would have a 7' 6'' boss with the boss tail gate spreader Also what would you regestur it under commercial or personal?. Thanks


----------



## Diesel_1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking for insurance too. I called a few local agents and one told me it would be $1625 for $1Million worth of coverage for the 6 month season. With only 2 months left I would still have to pay full price up front, so I think I'll wait until next year.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Diesel_1;1225540 said:


> I'm looking for insurance too. I called a few local agents and one told me it would be $1625 for $1Million worth of coverage for the 6 month season. With only 2 months left I would still have to pay full price up front, so I think I'll wait until next year.


wow i herd that the insurance would hurt but i did not think that much wow :realmad: thanks


----------



## Diesel_1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Remember, that's a price in corrupt NJ! Some of our agents here are just like used car salesman!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Diesel_1;1225569 said:


> Remember, that's a price in corrupt NJ! Some of our agents here are just like used car salesman!


ya that is trure but i think they are all like that. I think the prices would range abit but not a hole lot.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

My year round general liability business insurance is less than 1/3 of that. My liability and insurance on my dump truck year round are about that price for the year. 

It depends largely on where you live and what kind of riders you have and what vehicle it is. Easiest thing to do is simply call you insurance provider and discuss the possibility of you doing it. If they wouldn't cover it check with another company. 

good Luck


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

ColvinsPS;1225627 said:


> My year round general liability business insurance is less than 1/3 of that. My liability and insurance on my dump truck year round are about that price for the year.
> 
> It depends largely on where you live and what kind of riders you have and what vehicle it is. Easiest thing to do is simply call you insurance provider and discuss the possibility of you doing it. If they wouldn't cover it check with another company.
> 
> good Luck


well that good news. Thanks


----------



## Diesel_1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I finally found a insurance Co. here in NJ that has 12 month polices that I don't have to give them 100% up front!!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Diesel_1;1227719 said:


> I finally found a insurance Co. here in NJ that has 12 month polices that I don't have to give them 100% up front!!


congratz, better deal than before?


----------



## Diesel_1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Almost the same deal, a little more


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Diesel_1;1228772 said:


> Almost the same deal, a little more


but thats for 12 policy though. so what i have hurd thats a good deal from where i am from.


----------



## Diesel_1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lucfw;1228818 said:


> but thats for 12 policy though. so what i have hurd thats a good deal from where i am from.


Thanks! Yes, 12 months with payments! Unlike all the rest of the companies I called that want the entire amount up front for 6 months or 1 week of coverage! My coverage will be Feb.-Feb. I was getting so fed up, that was the last Ins. Co. I was going to call and was just going to wait til Nov. I lucked out!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Diesel_1;1229384 said:


> Thanks! Yes, 12 months with payments! Unlike all the rest of the companies I called that want the entire amount up front for 6 months or 1 week of coverage! My coverage will be Feb.-Feb. I was getting so fed up, that was the last Ins. Co. I was going to call and was just going to wait til Nov. I lucked out!


nice, that a really good deal, congratz.


----------

